# Fastest memory method for good memory?



## malcolm (Nov 18, 2007)

What do you think is the fastest memory method? not easiest to make it easy for me to remember, just fast and fast recall? suppose i only needed one passing using any method? which is fastest?


----------



## joey (Nov 18, 2007)

http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=785


----------



## TheBB (Nov 18, 2007)

joey said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=785



Doesn't really answer the question though, does it?

I suppose, if you can do visual memo good enough, it should be fastest.


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 18, 2007)

TheBB said:


> I suppose, if you can do visual memo good enough, it should be fastest.


I agree. If he only needs one pass with any method (which I doubt), then about a second should be enough.


----------



## malcolm (Nov 19, 2007)

I can do one pass right now using numbers, but takes me a while to find pieces and I think of the numbers while finding pieces, so I only look over once but repeat in my mind. For corners i use shapes, and can memo them in under 15s sometimes =) i think i've done around 25 solves, and memo already mostly sub 3 =)

The thing is, with visual you either have to rotate the cube to get the cycles, or remember where 1 goes, then two goes, then three etc. The problem with the first is rotations would take too long, the problem with the second is recall is too long. However, something like roman rooms would solve this.


----------

